# Emocore



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (2. Januar 2010)

Was sind denn eure Emocore-Favoriten? Und was haltet ihr von Emocore im Allgemeinen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4IfnznuAEA mag ich gerade am meisten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

"emocore"
2 sachen die ich nicht mag in einer musikrichtung ... ne, mag ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
bevor jetzt jemand was falsches denkt, ja, ich hab mir mal das beispiel oben angehört und hab entschieden das ich emocore nicht mag

EDIT2:
damit jetzt nicht noch mehr missverständnise aufkommen hab ich mir jetzt auch mal eben 2 weitere lieder angehrört und bleib dabei, emocore mag ich nicht :x ^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> "emocore"
> 2 sachen die ich nicht mag in einer musikrichtung ... ne, mag ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich liebe Emocore^^
Emos: Pfui spinne
Emocore ist aber geil^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Januar 2010)

Was macht denn diese Musik zu Emocore? Klingt für mich wie stinknormales rockig-angepoptes Gitarrengeseier das gern´n Stück neben der Spur liegt aber im prinzip von jeder x-beliebigen angetrunkenen Band von der Insel kommen könnte. Wo steckt da der Emo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> "emocore"
> 2 sachen die ich nicht mag in einer musikrichtung ... ne, mag ich nicht
> 
> 
> ...


Du magst keine Emotionen?





Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Was macht denn diese Musik zu Emocore? Klingt für mich wie stinknormales rockig-angepoptes Gitarrengeseier das gern´n Stück neben der Spur liegt aber im prinzip von jeder x-beliebigen angetrunkenen Band von der Insel kommen könnte. Wo steckt da der Emo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eher die Texte machen es zum Emocore, musikalisch ist es Post-Hardcore.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Du magst keine Emotionen?



eher die bezeichnung "emo" und die damit verbundene szene,das aussehen der "emos" und die musik ^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> eher die bezeichnung "emo" und die damit verbundene szene,das aussehen der "emos" und die musik ^^


Die Szene hat aber kaum was damit zu tun, ich denke, die wenigsten Emos hören wirklichen Emocore. Viele denken immer Emocore->Emos wie Hip-Hop->Hopper oder Metal->Metalheads, was aber nicht so ist.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Die Szene hat aber kaum was damit zu tun, ich denke, die wenigsten Emos hören wirklichen Emocore. Viele denken immer Emocore->Emos wie Hip-Hop->Hopper oder Metal->Metalheads, was aber nicht so ist.


ein einziges mal kann ich vollkommen unterschreiben, was du postest^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Die Szene hat aber kaum was damit zu tun, ich denke, die wenigsten Emos hören wirklichen Emocore. Viele denken immer Emocore->Emos wie Hip-Hop->Hopper oder Metal->Metalheads, was aber nicht so ist.



selbst wenn emocore recht wenig mit den "emos" zu tun hätte wär das nicht meins ... aber ok, jedem das seine ^^

EDIT:
obwohl das auch verwirrend ist xD
nur wenig EMOS hören EMOcore
sachen gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> selbst wenn emocore recht wenig mit den "emos" zu tun hätte wär das nicht meins ... aber ok, jedem das seine ^^
> 
> EDIT:
> obwohl das auch verwirrend ist xD
> ...


emocore heisst ja nichts anderes als emotional core ...


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> selbst wenn emocore recht wenig mit den "emos" zu tun hätte wär das nicht meins ... aber ok, jedem das seine ^^
> 
> EDIT:
> obwohl das auch verwirrend ist xD
> ...


Du musst die Szene einfach unabhängig mit dem Musikstil sehen.





dragon1 schrieb:


> emocore heisst ja nichts anderes als emotional core ...



Emotional Hardcore meinst du.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Du magst keine Emotionen?



Soll auch Leute geben die einfach mit der Musik nicht zurechtkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs mir auch angehört und bin jetzt nicht sooo begesitert.
Man kann es sich anhören aber wenn ich entscheiden kann hör ich doch lieber was anderes


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Soll auch Leute geben die einfach mit der Musik nicht zurechtkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er hat ja aber gesagt, dass er mit dem Emo nicht klar kommt. Und das Emo von Emocore steht nunmal für Emotion.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Er hat ja aber gesagt, dass er mit dem Emo nicht klar kommt. Und das Emo von Emocore steht nunmal für Emotion.



es liegt auch nicht nur an dem "emo", das hat auch was mit dem "core" zu tun ^^ is einfach nichts für mich aber macht ja nichts


----------



## Samiona (4. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub, ich mag eh nichts, was -core enthält...


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich mag eh nichts, was -core enthält...



Grind-..! :>


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

Naja die Musik ist nicht 100% mein Ding, aber ich würde es noch nicht schlecht nennen, aber halt auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Samiona (4. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Grind-..! :>



Igitt!


----------



## Breakyou (5. Januar 2010)

mag ich am meisten im moment


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> mag ich am meisten im moment


link gefixed^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Emo ist schon was feines.


----------



## Teal (15. Januar 2010)

War Emocore nicht die Musikrichtung, bei der sich die Bands nach Wochentagen und Orten benennen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß nicht... Kann mich damit nicht wirklich identifizieren. Geht ziemlich an mir vorbei, der Stil...


----------



## Deanne (15. Januar 2010)

Emocore war mal das, was momentan Deathcore ist: ein riesiger Hype. Vor ein paar Jahren kam man als Jugendlicher, der nicht auf Eminem oder Scooter stand, kaum daran vorbei. Wiegesagt, damals waren ellenlange Bandnamen und Scheitelfrisuren Trend, heute muss man eben einen auf Corpse machen. 
Manche Sachen kann man sich durchaus anhören und ich finde beispielsweise Underoath immer noch ganz okay (abgesehen von dem Christen-Blabla), aber diese ganzen gestylten Szene-Bands kann man vergessen.


----------

